# USFA Winter Safety Spotlight: Carbon Monoxide



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2012)

U.S. Fire Administration

Winter Safety Spotlight: Carbon Monoxide

Each year in America, more than 150 people die from accidental non-fire related CO poisoning associated with consumer products. These products include faulty, improperly-used or incorrectly-vented fuel-burning appliances such as furnaces, stoves, water heaters and fireplaces.

The U.S. Fire Administration would like you to know that there are simple steps you can take to protect yourself from deadly carbon monoxide fumes. Please read and follow the safety tips contained in the link below.

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/citizens/co/index.shtm


----------

